# follower rest completed



## SE18 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yesterday I completed my follower rest. Months ago I cut a rail for the mount. At the time, I didn't know how to weld so the fingers were clamped onto the rail whenever I needed to use the follower.

Then I got into O/A welding and yesterday I welded up the finger holds. The holds were cut from some type of railroad steel that you see everywhere (about as common as spikes). I'm not sure what they're used for, but I used my new HF 14" cutoff wheel to cut them to size. I then tapped a hole in the steel for set screws, which hold the fingers in place.

The fingers themselves are made from copper bars, sweat soldered together and filed to shape at the tips.

Incidentally, there's room enough in the follower rest for the TS quill to get through.

I think my next O/A welding project might be to harden some boring bars, which I have yet to create.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that I knew you could do it.  God gave us a brain and hands   good work.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice and simple. That looks like what I need for my SB. I've been trying to work out rollers for the follow rest, but copper or brass fingers will work as well. Thanks for the bump back to my project.


----------

